# Grain Trade



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Thought i'd throw the idea up of trading grain, in the recent light of people buying a heap from the Coffs brewery which recently closed, and skelly22 wanting more stock, and myself have a heap of one malt and non the other.

Maybe list what you have or what you'd like and we can maybe swap if there is any interest next weekend.
If not, no biggie, thought i'd just throw the idea out there.



I have a full 25kg sack of Wey Pilsner Malt(Un-Opened) in excess to my needs (2yr old, always stored in air-tight container)

Have half or there-about sacks of Munich, Wheat, Vienna and Pilsner that im comfortable in keeping. 

Would like MO and some more spec malts.


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

Good idea! Ive got about 10-15kg of JW Wheat malt and 20kg of Best Malz dark caramalt excess to my needs. That and about 15 kg of hops 

Would swap for most base malts or other spec malts.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Wouldnt mind giving that Dark Caramalt a go. Use medium crystal in a few brews, could sub with that I reckon.

Need anything I got?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

My brew mojo is back. 

Looking for some grainz


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

What u need Stu?

You can use my shed and gear to brew in also if you want, invite goes for any you lads.
I go halves in ingredients with a bloke from work and we brew together and share the end product, only do partials with him, but its good brewing with others, I find it gets you off your arse and makes it more fun then more of a chore it sometimes feels like.
Get more brews of different beers also, instead of more bottles of a same brew.


----------



## sp0rk (30/6/14)

I'll weigh and list my grains now and post them up in a little bit, would be up for trading for some hops or other stuff, I dunno


----------



## sp0rk (30/6/14)

Ok, weighed and also priced it up against the same/equivalent malts from MHB, roughly $533 if I'd bought through him 
These are the ones I'm down to split some of
12.5kg Roast Barley (Just said Barley on the the clear bag I'm guessing this is what it is) *edited*
19.5kg Black Malt 
10.6kg Cara Malt
26kg Light Chocolate
24.6kg Light Crystal
6.6kg Dark Chocolate

I'm wanting to keep a bit of each, so I'll just gauge interest and then decide what I'll keep (will make a list of what I'm brewing in the near future to help)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

RB and black malt are totally different


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

19kg of black malt will last about 100yrs...

You need about 100g max ( 5kg geain bill).


----------



## skelly22 (30/6/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Good idea! Ive got about 10-15kg of JW Wheat malt and 20kg of Best Malz dark caramalt excess to my needs. That and about 15 kg of hops
> 
> Would swap for most base malts or other spec malts.


Hi Arghonaut, I would take say 8kg or so of that wheat malt off you if you like. Can either do for cash or I will amend my grain order to leave out the wheat and add in a bag of Munich (if country brewer do a good brand )and swap weight for weight if you like?

Shane


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Wouldnt mind giving that Dark Caramalt a go. Use medium crystal in a few brews, could sub with that I reckon.
> 
> Need anything I got?


Some vienna would be good, haven't got any of that in my current stash.


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

skelly22 said:


> Hi Arghonaut, I would take say 8kg or so of that wheat malt off you if you like. Can either do for cash or I will amend my grain order to leave out the wheat and add in a bag of Munich (if country brewer do a good brand )and swap weight for weight if you like?
> 
> Shane


I'm good for munich, just do cash, paid 68 for the sack so whatever that works out to.


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

sp0rk said:


> Ok, weighed and also priced it up against the same/equivalent malts from MHB, roughly $533 if I'd bought through him
> These are the ones I'm down to split some of
> 12.5kg Roast Barley (Just said Barley on the the clear bag I'm guessing this is what it is) *edited*
> 19.5kg Black Malt
> ...


Id happily take 1-2kg of caramalt, 1-2kg of light crystal, 1kg light choc (have to check what dark malts i have, don't use em much)

I have many, many hops + dark caramalt to trade


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/14)

Dark caramalt = Porter.


----------



## Arghonaut (30/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dark caramalt = Porter.


Ive used it before in APA's too, and even an aussie ale, its fairly light, roughly equivalent to pale crystal or caramunich 1 in terms of EBC.


----------



## sp0rk (30/6/14)

Awesome, I think I might just keep about 5kg of each one (except the light crystal, I use a lot of it) and then bag all the rest up into vacuum bags and bring them out


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

i'd buy or swap a Kilo of each you wanna get rid of sp0rk if your keen. Maybe more if none of the other lads want any.


----------



## skelly22 (30/6/14)

Hey Spork, I'd be keen to buy or swap 2kg of the caramalt and light crystal, and 1 kg of the roasted barley and light chocolate malt ( if you have enough left over)


----------



## sp0rk (5/7/14)

I was going to bag up a shiteload of malt last night but ended up going out all night...
I've done up 3 x 1kg bags each of light crystal, light choc, roast barley and caramalt (also have a 2kg bag of roast barley) in a rush this morning
I'll bring them out and the Grafton guys can have priority over them, the local guys if you want some give me a yell and I'll throw you my address and you can swing by with a container and grab what you want


----------



## shaunous (25/7/14)

well lads, tomorrows a big brew day / build Stu a mill stand.

Im doing 2 double batches, yep thats right, 88L of beer 

44L or 1 of them double batches is a Wey Pils / 'K' Hop smash (With 5% caramalt). Lets hope this 'K' Hop isnt dogshit, if it is, i'll send some bottles your way Arghonaut, and if it tastes good, i'll still send some bottles your way


----------



## Arghonaut (25/7/14)

shaunous said:


> well lads, tomorrows a big brew day / build Stu a mill stand.
> 
> Im doing 2 double batches, yep thats right, 88L of beer
> 
> 44L or 1 of them double batches is a Wey Pils / 'K' Hop smash (With 5% caramalt). Lets hope this 'K' Hop isnt dogshit, if it is, i'll send some bottles your way Arghonaut, and if it tastes good, i'll still send some bottles your way


Haha, i did a double batch today with my new pot, an APA but with different hops into the two cubes. I was really tempted to throw in some K in one but refrained.

Did use the dark caramalt @ 5% though 

What was your hop schedule?

PS The cider and ginger beer you left here I've got stuck into the last couple of nights, the Hook Line Sinker cider is a real nice drop. The chilli ginger beer is good too, was a bit apprehensive about the amount of floating chilli in my schooner, but it was nicely balanced.


----------



## shaunous (25/7/14)

I averaged the hops out to 9% AA (thought it was a good rounded guess) and have aimed for a basic 1.040SG and 31 IBU beer.

60min 30g
10min 20g
Flameout 20g

No chill into cubes.

We'll see how we go ey


----------

